# Lizards > Monitors and Tegus >  Introducing Littlefoot & Cera (Savannah Monitors)

## infernalis

The long wait is over, My babies are home....

 Littlefoot is bashful and Cera is bold.

 I have already observed both of them snacking on the assorted wild bugs found in my natural vivarium type enclosure.

 Fresh out of the shipping box, warming up.





Exploring the great unknown...













More..

----------

Arcapello (08-18-2012)

----------


## infernalis

Got these great shots this morning..









 Then after I let him walk on to my hand, Dorothy tried to reach for him, and he jumped back and hissed, it was cool.

----------

_Anya_ (06-14-2013),Arcapello (08-18-2012)

----------


## JLC

I was wondering when you'd finally post those guys up over here! They're just beautiful and I'm thrilled to see them finally enjoying the monitor heaven you created for them!

----------

_infernalis_ (03-14-2012)

----------


## infernalis

> I was wondering when you'd finally post those guys up over here! They're just beautiful and I'm thrilled to see them finally enjoying the monitor heaven you created for them!


 Hello Judy.

 I switched computers just the other day, I only just now got to load all my favourites in.

 Thanks so much.. For everything.

----------

JLC (03-14-2012)

----------


## babyknees

Such cuties!

----------


## Ashleigh91

Wow, they are absolutely adorable! And so teeny  :Smile:  How big do they get?

----------


## luvmyballs

Those little dudes are really cool. Can't wait to see pics of them grown up.

----------


## infernalis

> Wow, they are absolutely adorable! And so teeny  How big do they get?


this big and then some.......

----------


## Ashleigh91

> this big and then some.......


That's awesome  :Very Happy:  When I own my own home I want one xD

----------


## John1982

I love to see an enclosure that makes a monitor look small, most people cramp even their babies. Looking forward to updates as they grow up, great stuff!

----------


## infernalis

So now I finally have my reptile room back in decent shape, I decided to let Littlefoot out for about 20 minutes to explore.



 He remembers that he used to be able to go behind his enclosure, but I blocked it all off before I let him out. He tries in vain to get back there.

 The most impressive part of this photo, he is attempting to climb a pane of tempered glass I have for building another enclosure, so he is supporting almost all of his weight with his tail! (The albino garter snake takes great interest in what is going on.)



 When he attempted to grab onto the totebox lid, he fell over, just as the flash captured the fall half way through. (spooking the snake too)



 Surely, there must be another way to get back there...



 The whole time he was out, someone had to watch from the "balcony"

----------

_babyknees_ (11-30-2012),_Capray_ (12-06-2012),lmtrej (11-30-2012),SeeTheCityLights (12-07-2012)

----------


## babyknees

Those are great pics! I really love every time you update this thread. It's so nice to see savs being kept properly and is just a further reminder that I won't be ready for one any time in the near future. Keep up the good work!

----------

_infernalis_ (11-30-2012)

----------


## infernalis

what a dirty boy.

----------


## carlson

So cool seeing these two grow, will they give you babies too one day?

----------


## infernalis

> So cool seeing these two grow, will they give you babies too one day?


If not, I'll be looking for a female in the spring. :Good Job:

----------


## carlson

Well I love this thread so I look forward to seeing when they have babies haha

----------


## jbean7916

> If not, I'll be looking for a female in the spring.


Will you incubate outside of this enclosure? I think it would be cool  to let them go naturally and be surprised by little ones ruining around!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## infernalis

> Will you incubate outside of this enclosure? I think it would be cool  to let them go naturally and be surprised by little ones ruining around!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


 It would be cool, but I want to film the eggs pipping, and I don't want to risk not one baby getting eaten.

************************************************

Cera let me handle her twice tonight, even rested on my arm for a little bit. No bites, no tail whips!!

 So as a reward, I let her out to roam. Took measurements too.

*Littlefoot is 30 inches long, Cera is 27 inches long*.

 I got a few pictures... (unfortunately, not while on my arm.)

 Cera on the way out.



You looking at me???



 So after I put Cera back, Littlefoot got a turn....



 This one turned out weird, mouth open, nictitating membrane closed..



And what would a photo shoot be without a tripod shot??

----------

SeeTheCityLights (12-07-2012)

----------


## infernalis

Can't forget Littlefoot.. He poses so nice.

----------


## infernalis



----------


## infernalis



----------


## Capray

Haha! They're so sweet! Is excersise a big factor with them when they are playing? Like in the wild do they run around a whole lot?

----------


## cinnamonpython

this is such an awesome thraed!! i want a large lizard someday  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## infernalis

> Haha! They're so sweet! Is excersise a big factor with them when they are playing? Like in the wild do they run around a whole lot?


 I cannot answer that first hand (yet) but... Biologists have tagged monitors and found them over a mile away the very next day.

 My observations of these two indicate that they are quite active, especially when I am not around. (I use a spy cam to watch them)

  I chose to offer lots of space, lots of heat and lots of dirt, The formula seems to be working, since these are the two healthiest captive Savannah Monitors shown on the entire internet.

 In the wild, they roam this enclosure....





 This wild Savannah Monitor like trees.

----------


## infernalis

The new burrow I just found... this one is tight, only about 2 inches diameter.

----------


## infernalis

Today's photos...







 They like this Chimney pipe I found for them... The basking light hits it, so the pipe is warm. (speaking of warm, I temp gunned the lizards, their body temp is 89 degrees.)

----------


## infernalis

Todays photos... (mostly macro closeups)

----------


## carlson

#4 looks awesome ha they are getting so big it looks like

----------


## infernalis



----------


## OsirisRa32

Any adorable updates?!  :Very Happy:  
have loved flipping through this thread watchin em grow!!

----------


## Capray

Yeah how are they on handling so far? Will they come up to you or are they still a little timid?

----------


## infernalis

They will walk right up to me, Cera still stares at me like I am food, but we get along just fine.

 Anyhow, they are eating machines, they slam rabbits, rats, chickens, mice, anything they can fit down their throats is food to them.

----------


## infernalis



----------


## Mike41793

> 


I'm amazed that you could grab him and pull him back like that without him biting you! 

Also, why do they make the entrance of their burrow so small? Im surprised he could squeeze out of there haha.

----------

wolfy-hound (06-14-2013)

----------


## MrLang

*so awesome*

----------

_Mike41793_ (05-16-2013)

----------


## infernalis

They crave tight fitting spaces. Savannah Monitors chose tight burrows, Ackies chose tight rock crevices, and tree monitors are known to use hollow tree branches.

 To them tight fitting means security.

----------


## DooLittle

That is so cool to watch!  I love watching them run around after the food.  :Smile:  How bad was the finger?

----------


## infernalis

slight punctures, he startled me..

----------


## OsirisRa32

*Thanks for the update SO COOL!!!!!*

----------


## Anya

Gah, so cool!! Monitors enthrall me. I'm dying to own one someday, but that day is a long, long time in the future.

And...my I just say it...*Littlefoot* **sobs**

----------


## infernalis

4 chickens each! eating machines.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## infernalis



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (03-28-2014),_MrLang_ (08-23-2013),_OsirisRa32_ (09-10-2013),_Pyrate81_ (03-28-2014)

----------


## MrLang

So... awesome...

----------


## Mike41793

I love seeing updates of these guys. 

So if there's no food in the room and you just reach your hand in to pet them, will they be ok with that? I'm just curious how tame they are. Those two kids were freaking out haha.

----------


## OctagonGecko729

I cant really speak for infernalis but my Sav is tong trained. The only time he has ever bit someone is when they were reptile sitting for me while i was on vacation. The guy crushed a hardboiled egg in his hand to break it up for feeding and then decided to pet Skorge after doing so. Well, he learned what a SFE from a Sav feels like. 

My sav is completely fine with being pet and handled but I keep it to a minimum for the most part now. He tolerates handling but prefers to be moving on the ground. He does enjoy a good behind the ear rub though.

----------


## infernalis

My lizards and I have a trust, They do flinch at first, but after a quick glance and they see that it's my hand touching them, they go on about what they are doing.

 However, they do start circling around (I suspect foraging to see if I put anything in there for them) when I am in there, Or just charge right up to the front sill and give evil glares.

 Almost 2 years old and they still run blurringly fast, jump remarkably high (for a Bosc) and have real monitor attitudes.

  I feel really good about it when I see more and more people beginning to implement the deep soil and hot basking.

 Hopefully one day fit Savannah monitors will be the norm, and this whole "dark ages" of keeping can close once and for all.

 However, that may be just a bit utopian.  :Wink:

----------


## infernalis

Just for the heck of it, I buried this tile pipe so it leads down under the basking spot, I reached down there and it's hot in that cavern below.







watch out for flying dirt rooster tails.







They still have that slender build.

----------


## Mike41793

They're the most  un-claustrophobic animals in the world haha!

----------

_infernalis_ (12-15-2013)

----------


## OsirisRa32

How are they doing?!

----------

_infernalis_ (03-29-2014)

----------


## infernalis

> How are they doing?!


 Doing great.. I upgraded their lighting to metal halide for more brightness, activity levels are up, still sleek machines. :Wink: 













Extended tripods are the norm here. always curious about what is going on.

----------


## infernalis

Thank you for looking.

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-29-2014)

----------


## OsirisRa32

Thanks for the new pictures!! They look amazing and so big now!!! lol

----------


## Herpenthusiast3

This thread is great. I really enjoyed seeing the progression from little monitors to adults.

----------


## CryHavoc17

Those have got to be the most muscular and healthy adult savs ive ever seen. Mad props wayne! All your hard work is really showing in how great these guys look

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

Love seeing updates on these guys. They look fantastic! 

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## Divinity

Now you just need to name their habitat "The Land Before Time"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (04-25-2014),_infernalis_ (03-30-2014),_Mike41793_ (03-29-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

> Now you just need to name their habitat "The Land Before Time"


Since post #1 I've always called it that in my head. Lmao

Sent from my SCH-I435 using Tapatalk

----------


## infernalis

My son was initiated into "bite club" when he found out the hard way that handling worms and getting worm slime on fingers is not the best idea....

----------

_Pyrate81_ (04-25-2014)

----------

